# WoW und Notebook



## Leesan (22. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele WoW aufm Notebook Intel Core 2 Duo T5800 2,0 Ghz 3Mb cache, 4Gb DDR3 Ram,320GB HDD, NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT und läuft auf Vista 32bit Version.
Grafikeinstellung zur Zeit ziemlich low eigestellt und läuft ganz gut im 10er gehts auch gut aber ab nem 25er Raid wirds ziemlich scheiße auf gut deutsch gesagt.

Ich habe mir jetzt überlegt endlich nen schönes Alienware Gamingnotebook zuzulegen: PROZESSORIntel® Core&#8482; i7 Prozessor 820QM (1,73 GHz, 8 MB Cache)  	als Prozessor gäbe es auch noch Intel® Core&#8482; i7 Prozessor 620M (2,66 GHz, 4 MB Cache) zur Auswahl (der vorne stehende sollte ja mehr bringen. Alles im besonderen Bezug auf den Turbomodus der Intel CPUs.
BETRIEBSSYSTEMOriginal Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit - Deutsch
GRAFIKKARTEATI® RADEON&#8482; 5870 HD-Grafikkarte mit 1 GB
ARBEITSSPEICHER4.096 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1.333 MHz [2 x 2.048]
FESTPLATTE160-GB-Festplatte (7.200 1/min) mit Free-Fall-Sensor

Die Frage ist jetzt wie stark würde es die Leistung steigern im vergleich zu meinem jetzigen könnte ich die Grafikeinstellungen gut auf Mittel bis vll knapp darüber stellen und hätte bessere performance.

Schön wären keine Flames etc und nein ich habe kein Interesse an einem Desktop PC da er mir nichts bringt da ich viel unterwegs bin.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe/Tipps.


----------



## Edanos (22. Mai 2010)

Nunja, ich denke mal: SEEEEEHR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf jeden Fall ausreichend um WoW auf sehr guter Grafikqualität im ICC25er zu spielen!


----------



## Leesan (22. Mai 2010)

dachte ich mir eigentlich auch aber wieso vor einem kauf nicht noch rat anderer einholen.
Und wie siehts mit den CPUs aus lieber der 4kerne mit 4x 1,73Ghz oder der 2 Kerne 2x 2,66 Ghz ich tendiere ja sehr stark eigentlich zum 4 Kerne CPU.
bzw wie steht das mit dem Turbomodus der Intel CPUs hab gelesen soll bei starken belastung der CPU kerne angehen wo anders aber man kann ihn selber einfach aktivieren den dann wäre der 4 kerne CPU noch interessanter wei sein anstieg durch den Turbomodus mehr ansteigt prozentuall gesehen.


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2010)

_Zuerst einmal : Falsches Forum.

Dann noch was : Ich bezweifle das du mit dem Klopper viel unterwegs sein wirst bzw überhaupt Lust hast das Teil mitzuschleppen..



Wieviel soll es denn kosten? Ist ja Alienware..denke mal so 100000000€?

Ich verstehe nicht wieso man sich nicht einfach mal Zeit nimmt und sich ganz in Ruhe mal ein paar Laptops anschaut.



Wenn du eine kompetente Beratung willst die dir auch noch einiges an € spart dann schau im PC-Technik Unterforum vorbei.._


----------



## sigimalygos (22. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Zuerst einmal : Falsches Forum.
> 
> Dann noch was : Ich bezweifle das du mit dem Klopper viel unterwegs sein wirst bzw überhaupt Lust hast das Teil mitzuschleppen..
> 
> ...



Zuerst einmal Falsche Antwort.

@TE Ja des Neue Notebook hats Drauf kannst ohne Bedenken kaufen.


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2010)

_Das kann er auch mit einem Notebook was die hälfte des oben geposteten kostet.

Aber gut , im WoW-Forum kommen ja so häufig kompetente Antworten..stimmt..da hol ich mir natürlich hier meine Beratung/Antworten..



_


----------



## Zodttd (22. Mai 2010)

Ganz ehrlich von einer "Mobile" Grafikkarte kannst du keine lagfreien 25er erwarten, das sind halt kleine Chips und keine Karten. (auf deinen PC bezogen, der Allienware hat ne normale Karte) 
Wenn du gescheit und preiswert zocken willst leg dir einen ordentlichen Tower PC zu. 
Da kommst du mit 600-700&#8364; schon ziemlich gut weg. Oder du holst dir einfach den Buffed PC, auf dem sollten auch 25er mit guter Grafik kein Problem sein.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (22. Mai 2010)

Notebooks sind nicht zum spielen da -.-
Diese ganzen Gamingnotebooks sind doch nur abzocken. Da zahlst du locker 2000 bis 3000&#8364; oder mehr, wofür du 2 bis 3 Highend PCs bekommst. Wie schon gesagt wurde, unterwegs sein mit so nem Klopper? Zum arbeiten reicht auch eins für 400 bis 600&#8364; aus, aber zum Zocken unterwegs? So süchtig kann man doch echt nicht sein. Außerdem gibt es schon PCs die so klein sind das man sie bequem woander mitschleppen kann (LAN Party usw.)

Ich verstehe nicht wie man nur soviel Geld ausn Fenster werfen kann, nur um EIN Spiel richtig spielen zu können. Hol dir nen vernünftigen PC für 500&#8364;, den kannst du dann alle 3 bis 5 Jahre aufrüsten, was weniger kostet als dann nen neues Notebook für 3000 zu kaufen.
Das ist das selbe wie mit Mac's... verstehe auch nicht wie man für sowas soviel Geld ausgeben kann, auch wenn die Bedienung für Frauen sehr einfach ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, da hat dein Hinweis "ich will keinen Desktop PC da ich viel unterwegs bin" wohl nichts gebracht, denn ehrlich gesagt, wie und wo bist du bitte oft unterwegs das du immer und jederzeit Zocken musst?
Zudem sind die ja auch nicht gerade klein, wenn du dir nen Bruch heben willst, nur zu. Und wenns dann geklaut wird sind erstmal 3000 bis 5000&#8364; futsch. Und das nur um seine Sucht zu befriedigen (sorry, aber unterwegs spielen zu MÜSSEN ist ne Sucht).


----------



## Torkcha (22. Mai 2010)

Also 

 Mit dem Alienware Notebook kannst du sicher Wow überall auf sehr hohen Details spielen
 	Hab selber ein Asus Gamer Notebook und da läuft Wow auf sehr hoch mit 4fachem AA sehr flüssig 

Der Nachteil an einem Notebook ist, es kostet richtig Geld

Fürs spielen währst du mit einem Tower PC viel besser beraten da sie günstiger und leistungsfähiger sind
Aber wenn du es dir leisten kannst / willst bist du auf jeden Fall gut beraten

Falls du doch zu einem Stand-PC tendierst lass dir einen im Fachhandel zusammenstellen (in Elektromärkten gibts meißtens Schrott für viel Geld) oder wenn du über die nötigen Kentnisse verfügst bau dir selber einen zusammen. Für einen wirklich guten muss man nicht viel mehr als 1000&#8364; ausgeben


----------



## Zodttd (22. Mai 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Tja, da hat dein Hinweis "ich will keinen Desktop PC da ich viel unterwegs bin" wohl nichts gebdacht, denn ehrlich gesagt, wie und wo bist du bitte oft unterwegs das du immer und jederzeit Zocken musst?
> Zudem sind die ja auch nicht gerade klein, wenn du dir nen Bruch heben willst, nur zu. Und wenns dann geklaut wird sind erstmal 3000 bis 5000€ futsch. Und das nur um seine Sucht zu befriedigen (sorry, aber unterwegs spielen zu MÜSSEN ist ne Sucht).



Auf gut Deutsch: Du fährst mit einem Lamorghini Gallardo auch keine Rallyes..


----------



## astrozombie (22. Mai 2010)

http://www.packardbell.de/showroom/notebooks/ipower-gx/ipower-gx-q-030-LX.B010X.046-1569.html
Die Kiste hab ich und damit komm ich richtig satt hin und hab auch in 25ern keine Probleme, natürlich bin ich auf 64 Bit Windows 7 umgestigen statt der 32 Bit Vista die dabei waren.
Hat vor nem Knappen jahr 1400 Euronen gekostet


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal Falsche Antwort.



Begruendung?


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Leesan schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt überlegt endlich nen *schönes* Alienware Gamingnotebook zuzulegen



Da musste ich jetzt lachen ...


----------



## astrozombie (22. Mai 2010)

Immernoch schöner wie soein Lenovo teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Weiß jetzt net wie Lenovo Laptops aussehen, aber Alienware sieht doch einfach kacke aus, total son billig Plastik Design.


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

Von der Qualitaet habe ich bisher auch nichts gutes gehoert. Von meinem Freund, der eins gesponsort bekommen hat, ist nach 2 Wochen 2x USB Slots kaputt gegangen und der Verschluss zum Akku abgebrochen.


----------



## somogu (22. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich von einer "Mobile" Grafikkarte kannst du keine lagfreien 25er erwarten, das sind halt kleine Chips und keine Karten. (auf deinen PC bezogen, der Allienware hat ne normale Karte)
> Wenn du gescheit und preiswert zocken willst leg dir einen ordentlichen Tower PC zu.
> Da kommst du mit 600-700€ schon ziemlich gut weg. Oder du holst dir einfach den Buffed PC, auf dem sollten auch 25er mit guter Grafik kein Problem sein.



also ich spiel mit meinem lappi icc 25 mit mittleren details laggfrei und ich habe ne M grafikkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. Mai 2010)

Alienware = Viel Geld für nichts. Normalerweise bekommt man für den halben Preis selbst eine bessere Kiste, Laptops gibts von anderen Herstellern günstigere die genug Leistung bieten.


----------



## failrage (22. Mai 2010)

Da du bereits ein vernünftiges Notebook hast, würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall zu einem Desktop-System raten. Da würdest du für den gleichen Preis ein absolutes Übersystem bekommen, inclusive SSD, Radeon 5870/ Geforce 470 und 24 Zoll Monitor. Notebooks sind etwas für gestresste Manager, Studenten die nicht mehr mit Stift schreiben können, oder sinnvoll: Leute die unterwegs Texte, Gutachten, Hausarbeiten etc. schreiben.


----------



## Aranshi (22. Mai 2010)

somogu schrieb:


> also ich spiel mit meinem lappi icc 25 mit mittleren details laggfrei und ich habe ne M grafikkarte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich spiele wow auf hohen details und trotzdem lagfrei im 25er hab auchn notebook für 600€ von acer


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Lag kommt nicht von der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Leesan (22. Mai 2010)

bin zu faul jetzt zu allen Kommis nen Zitat zu machen.

Richtiges Forum? Ja oder Nein? Mir jetzt egal!
Ob es hier gut ist um Rat zu fragen mmhhh? Ich finde ja es gibt auch gute hilfreiche Antworten.
Mir ist klar das hier viele kranke und abgedrehte Antworten kommen aber so wird einem nicht langweilig und man hat immer was zu lachen.
Ich habe von den Alienware Notebooks bis jetzt nur gutes gehört.
Ob ich es schön finde oder nicht ist meine Sache da muss sich hier keiner drüber Gedanken machen.
Ob ich süchtig bin oder nicht liegt auch bei mir, wohin ich unterwegs bin und wohin nicht ist ebenfalls meine Sache und ob ich Bock habe dann immer auch nur nen kleinen Desktop PC immer aufzubauen oder mitzuschleppen liegt auch bei mir genauso wieviel Geld ich dafür ausgebe oder wie viel nicht und ob es geklaut wird.

Es geht hier nur um die Frage und nicht um 100000000000 andere Sachen die euch durch eure kranken Köpfe schießen was hier eh jeder weiß den Rotz müsst ihr nicht mehr posten sollte jedem Bewusstsein das hier viele einfach auf den Kopf gefallen sind.

Und Danke an die hilfreichen Kommis.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Mai 2010)

1. Falsches Forum
2. Zu schwache CPU.


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 2. Zu schwache CPU.



Der CPU takt auf 3.06Ghz


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 1. Falsches Forum



_Da sieht man´s mal wieder.. :-)_


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Mai 2010)

Leesan schrieb:


> bin zu faul jetzt zu allen Kommis nen Zitat zu machen.
> 
> Richtiges Forum? Ja oder Nein? Mir jetzt egal!
> Ob es hier gut ist um Rat zu fragen mmhhh? Ich finde ja es gibt auch gute hilfreiche Antworten.
> ...



Wieso frägst du eig noch, wenn deine Meinung bereits feststeht.
Selbst wenn wir dir hier sagen würden, dass du es nicht kaufne solltest, würdest du es trotzdem tun.
vdh, tu was du nicht lassen kannst.


----------

